# Other government programs



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

https://www.agweb.com/article/usda-set-terminate-40-million-produce-box-contract


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

https://www.agweb.com/news/business/taxes-and-finance/usda-freezes-23-billion-supplemental-cfapthings changing


----------

